# Yi Jianlian



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Sapporo, Japan -- It was a little bit of a ho hum night here, all expected the US to dominate China and they did, 121-90. Also, LeBron's postgame interview audio is available here.
> 
> Even with Yao, who isn't in shape at all after being off since the spring after foot surgery, there was no way the Chinese were going to be able to handle the American pressure defense. It wasn't much of a game.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/2006/08/look_out_for_yi.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17 is the 3rd different age i've heard today. During the broadcast, they said he was listed as 19 but may be as old as 22.

I guess the government is trying to protect themselves from Yi doing what Wang Zhi Zhi did.


----------



## TYRONE BIGGUMS (Aug 8, 2006)

overrated stiff who`s much older than 17

he looks older than mutombo


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TYRONE BIGGUMS said:


> overrated stiff who`s much older than 17
> 
> he looks older than mutombo


don't be jealous just 'cuz he's gotten more girls at 17 than you would for the rest of your life


----------



## TYRONE BIGGUMS (Aug 8, 2006)

Have u seen chinese women??

i`d rather jack !!


----------



## TYRONE BIGGUMS (Aug 8, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> don't be jealous just 'cuz he's gotten more girls at 17 than you would for the rest of your life


by the ay...you ever met yao or yi...do they even know who you are??

you got some front chiding me when you defending a dude who dont even know you exist

im just stating my opinion


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i couldnt differentiate him from the other chinese players yesterday. but the hype for this kid is really something.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

TYRONE BIGGUMS said:


> by the ay...you ever met yao or yi...do they even know who you are??
> 
> you got some front chiding me when you defending a dude who dont even know you exist
> 
> ...


As sick as the guy whose name you use as a handle.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

His passport says he was born in 1987...10-27-1987. 

That's the age that matters for the draft. If someone can prove he's older, so what.

Kenyon Martin lied about his age. He is turning 30 this October, not 29. He faced no sanction for it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

NetIncome said:


> His passport says he was born in 1987...10-27-1987.
> 
> That's the age that matters for the draft. If someone can prove he's older, so what.
> 
> Kenyon Martin lied about his age. He is turning 30 this October, not 29. He faced no sanction for it.



It matters for development reasons. If he is 18 yrs old with his current skillset, he is a blue chipper. If he is 24 with his skillset his value drops tremendously. An ESPN article (Chris Sheridan) says a Chinese journalist told him it is widely known that Yi is really 24 yrs old. It seems pretty crazy that nobody can really verify the guy's age.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TYRONE BIGGUMS said:


> overrated stiff who`s much older than 17
> 
> *he looks older than mutombo*


:krazy:


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

If you don't count his height he pretty much looks 19. Truth is he has skills and somebody will give him a try in next year's draft for sure.

24 seems a little too much to be believable. I passed for 19 when i was 24 but i'm 167cm tall.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

TYRONE BIGGUMS said:


> overrated stiff who`s much older than 17
> 
> he looks older than mutombo


{edited}


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

WOW at the guy who said he is older looking than Mutombo. Have you ever seen the guy? He looks like he is still a kid. He has NO facial hair. Even if he is shaving it before every game, there are no clues to having it. You can still tell if a person has facial hair when they shave it. I highly doubt he is 24. I would said 20-21 at the oldest. Even then, he has a lot of potential still. He is a lottery pick no matter how old he is.

Tell me I am wrong about this. He has no hair (other than on his head) in every picture and in games you see him play. He could very well be 17.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He doesnt look 24 to me. And even if he was 24, the kid has skills. He will be playing in the league whenever he declares


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

silm yi air dunk vs usa


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Don't put your hopes too high on Yi being the next great Chinese player. Been keeping a close eye on him during these World Championships games. He's a huge disappointment. A Stromile Swift clone, rail thin and very weak, emotionless. Got absolutely abused by the PR centre Santiago, Santiago just bullied his way through Yi for the easy dunk. Like Stromile, he'll give you a highlight dunk and block once in a while but is non existant most of the time.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

LeroyJames said:


> Don't put your hopes too high on Yi being the next great Chinese player. Been keeping a close eye on him during these World Championships games. He's a huge disappointment. A Stromile Swift clone, rail thin and very weak, emotionless. Got absolutely abused by the PR centre Santiago, Santiago just bullied his way through Yi for the easy dunk. Like Stromile, he'll give you a highlight dunk and block once in a while but is non existant most of the time.


 I think he's more emotional than even Yao, actually. he has a while to go, and I do'n think he'll be ready for the NBA even next year, even though that'll probably be the year he enters the draft. But he's no Stromile. For one thing, he has way better handles.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LeroyJames said:


> Don't put your hopes too high on Yi being the next great Chinese player. Been keeping a close eye on him during these World Championships games. He's a huge disappointment. A Stromile Swift clone, rail thin and very weak, emotionless. Got absolutely abused by the PR centre Santiago, Santiago just bullied his way through Yi for the easy dunk. Like Stromile, he'll give you a highlight dunk and block once in a while but is non existant most of the time.


Stro's more athletic, but Yi's got the height and better offensive instincts. Still needs work on a lot of things as pointed out, but c'mon, the guy's not even drafted yet! And he has already bulked up from before, just that his 7'1" frame makes him look really skinny.

And he's very emotional and cocky... everyone forgot about his brawl v.s. Puerto Rico last year?


----------



## orhe (May 10, 2006)

he's not a stromile swift clone... Swift's problem is his balance... Yi is very coordinated he just has to bulk up and be more assertive on his moves


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

what he should of done was enter the draft this past year. He need to go to the nba and learn the game, also he will learn to lift weights everyday.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Can't believe China lost against Puerto Rico, they were up 11 pts in the 4th, Yi only had 4 pts but had 11 boards, he needs to show more asservetiveness on offence and become the number one option on offence when Yao's on the bench


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> It matters for development reasons. If he is 18 yrs old with his current skillset, he is a blue chipper. If he is 24 with his skillset his value drops tremendously. An ESPN article (Chris Sheridan) says a Chinese journalist told him it is widely known that Yi is really 24 yrs old. It seems pretty crazy that nobody can really verify the guy's age.


the debate i have seen is whether he was born in october of 84 or 87 which means he's either 21 now or 18 now. to me that's minimal, some may even say the extra maturity is better.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

TYRONE BIGGUMS said:


> i`d rather jack !!


"rather" assumes there is a choice. My bet it's more circumstances.

Anyways, keep in mind that Jianlian is still a kid whether he is 17 or 19 or even 21 years old. Santiago, although 9-12th man in the NBA has the experience, age and bulk to bully around Yi. Jianlian does need to get stronger (who at that age, besides Lebron, doesn't?), learn to pass the ball with a little more fire, and to focus for an entire game - but he has the raw skills. He's impressed me with his quick first step, his ability to run the floor, finish and get rebounds. He's got a long way to go, but he certainly has the potential.

Stuart


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

s a b a s 11 said:


> who at that age, besides Lebron, doesn't?
> Stuart


Dwight Howard??? Amare Stoudamire when he came out in 2002??? :whoknows:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

pG_prIDe said:


> Dwight Howard??? Amare Stoudamire when he came out in 2002??? :whoknows:


Ok, lets say it's 3-5 players in the last 5 Nba Drafts which totals about 300 players.

The point is, is that it's more a rare exception than the rule that a player can come into the Nba without having to gain weight to compete in the league. Yi Jianlian, like most all players his age striving for the NBa will have to hit the weight room.

Stuart


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

LeroyJames said:


> Don't put your hopes too high on Yi being the next great Chinese player. Been keeping a close eye on him during these World Championships games. He's a huge disappointment. A Stromile Swift clone, rail thin and very weak, emotionless. Got absolutely abused by the PR centre Santiago, Santiago just bullied his way through Yi for the easy dunk. Like Stromile, he'll give you a highlight dunk and block once in a while but is non existant most of the time.


Though I agree Yi's being hyped like no tommorrow, the Stro comparison doesn't work. Yi's got some raw skills, but not as much as some people make it out to be. He'll definitely get picked fairly high due to his height and potential, but Yi hasn't impressed me much during the Worlds.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> everyone forgot about his brawl v.s. Puerto Rico last year?


Do you have a clip? It would be appreciated.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

LeroyJames said:


> Don't put your hopes too high on Yi being the next great Chinese player. Been keeping a close eye on him during these World Championships games. He's a huge disappointment. A Stromile Swift clone, rail thin and very weak, emotionless. Got absolutely abused by the PR centre Santiago, Santiago just bullied his way through Yi for the easy dunk. Like Stromile, he'll give you a highlight dunk and block once in a while but is non existant most of the time.


i have never put my hopes so high,that's you say i put my hopes too high,just share some clips together for fun


> Do you have a clip? It would be appreciated.


click here you will c


----------

